# Bush comes to Baghdad, Iraq



## Shooter

Here are some pictures of President Bush's visit to Baghdad. The man on the stage with him is Mr. Khalilzad, the American Ambassador. The one up front is a body guard. I hope you like them.

Shooter


----------



## rio frio

2 cool shooter!!!!!!............stay safe......and thanks for doing what you do


----------



## Shooter

*Rio Frio*

Rio Frio, small world sir, I live right down the road from you in Manvel, Texas. Nice to meet you sir.


----------



## Hooked Up

Shooter, Thanks for everything! I've met that guy in the blue shirt (open collar). That's one bad muchacho! Thanks again and stay SAFE! Guy


----------



## cabolew

Great Pictures. Keep up the good work and be safe!


----------



## Hogpaw

Thanks for the picts.


----------



## stargazer

Saw that on the news. 2 cool pics. Stay safe......want to see ya back in the hood.


----------



## speckledred

Great pics! Those look like some guys that mean business. Stay safe and get home when you can.


----------



## Thunder

Great pics Shooter! Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## fishburger

Thank You. Be Safe. God Bless.


----------



## rio frio

shooter....great pics.....when you coming back home??


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Thank you and thank you, be safe. Oh and stay cool.


----------



## Brew

Cool pics Shooter. Keep your head down! When are ya comming back stateside?

Jeff


----------



## Shooter

*Coming Home*

I'll be at my home on July 18th. I fly back out Aug. 1st. I'm going to do a little camping and celebrate my youngest daughters 11th birthday. I'm going to live it up big time because life is short. I did the death clock thing someone posted and I only have 20 years left. I think the dern thing figured in the Baghdad factor. Oh well, live everyday like its your last. :birthday2 
I would like to thank everyone for their comments.

We need to get together while I'm home. Time will be short but even a tailgate party on the side of the road sounds good right now. :spineyes:

Shooter


----------



## Boatless

Cool Pics! Thanks for serving. I was over there for a few months during Desert Storm and I know what it feels like to be coming home. Be safe, stay low, and enjoy your life.

Regards,
Gene


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS

Man Them Are Crazy Pics.....man Be Safe And Thanks For What Your Doing Over There..........


----------

